# judging yardage



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

practice practice practice, then when you think your good practice some more.

take a base ball, football, and soccer ball and kid them at different distances. then try to guess how far they are.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

*Judging Distance*

I like the previous post about judging yardage with different objects. Here is some advice I was given. Going to different 3D archery shoots and trying to judge distance. I would keep track of my guesses and use a range finder to know the exact distance. My idea is helping my hunting and don't care about competition against other archery competitors. When shooting my bow I want to have fun. Keep practicing and over time we can get better in judging distance in the field or in the woods.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I respectfully disagree with the two above responses. I too tried the range anything practice methods for years without much success. Then I realized that the landscape always changes, open, light, dark, up hill, down hill, thick, side hills, well you get my point. Judging off the ground is a good starting point but Ive come to the realization that you have to judge the target. It does NOT change no matter the landscape. So practice practice practice judging the same targets (or most popular) you will shoot at the tournaments. You will start getting a real good Idea what a bedded buck looks like at 40 yards when youve judged that same target at that same distance over, over, and over again. I Now use two methods to judge, I size up the target and get my number which is my primary method. I then do a double check and work the ground to make sure my first number is in the same ball park. Good luck it is a tuff skill to conquer. I judge one target for every one arrow I shoot.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*yardage judging methods*

I just got into 3D and the yardage was killing me. THis old guy told me a method that he uses that works most of the time depending on how the course is laid out. You don't even look at the size of the animal. Draw a line on the ground in your mind from the left foot of the target to your right foot and vice versa for the otherside making an x. Where they cross will be the half way point. Judging the half way point is a ton easier. Most people can judge ten yards easy so if the target is say 38 yards i will look at the half way point and see that ten yards doubled will be a little past so i will go with 19. This method does not work all of the time especially if there is a ravine in between. You have to go with the method above for that which i really stink at.


----------



## crashdumby (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the tips i will try all of them and see which one works best for me.


----------



## shoot101bow (Mar 6, 2010)

try to find your 20yd mark and go from there!! BUT IT IS HARD TO BEAT PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. You need to practice your yardage as much or more than you shoot.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

one of the major 3d tournaments i won last year i can give it all to my judging yardage! for one month prior i didnt shoot my bow at all, all i did was go in the hills or my backyard and judge yardage every day. i didnt practice shooting or moved any of my equipment i got my bow tuned set it in my archery room and just had at yardage what a great feeling i had.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's how I do it. 

1. Head judge. Judge the yardage off the top of your head. 
2. Split judge. Take yardage and split it and then double. 
3. 20 yard judge. Find your 20 go from there. 

Most of all learn your targets. It benefits you none to know the yardage and not know where to aim.


----------

